# I don't have a therapist anymore



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My therapist got too busy to see me, so I'm in the search for another therapist.

I called two therapists, both women, and left voice messages on their answering machines. So far, one has called me back. She is extremely expensive, almost $150 per session, which is twice what I was paying for the other therapist. I don't think it's fair to be robbed like that, so I am waiting for the other therapist to call me back.

I would have liked to have kept on seeing my other therapist, but that doesn't seem possible. So I am on the hunt.

Sigh. At least I am not suicidal anymore.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I remember when I was beginning a search for a psychiatrist, I'd called for an appointment with a female doctor that would have had to schedule me several months away just for a first appointment which totally shocked me (let alone the cost of sessions...) There was no way I could have waited that long. I'm sorry to hear arrangements didn't work out with the therapist you were seeing but I do wish you success in finding another.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

oh hey you two live near each other.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Im surprised your old therapist didnt give you some suggestions for a new one


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Well that sounds tough but at least maybe it will give you a new experience and get someone who might understand you a bit better.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Dying note said:


> I remember when I was beginning a search for a psychiatrist, I'd called for an appointment with a female doctor that would have had to schedule me several months away just for a first appointment which totally shocked me (let alone the cost of sessions...) There was no way I could have waited that long. I'm sorry to hear arrangements didn't work out with the therapist you were seeing but I do wish you success in finding another.


Yeah I remember scheduling to see a psychiatrist and had to wait over a month, but the appointment was less than 10 minutes and followup appointments could be scheduled within days... weird.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

I finally got the nerve to see a therapist. We had 3 sessions and at the third I noticed her room was looking rather bare. She was moving town, hadn't she told me already? No.

She gave me the number of the only other psych available who visits our town once a month. I don't want to have to start at the beginning again! I don't want to blahblahblah about my family, work, school, friend details _yet again._


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I feel sorry for you US people that have to pay for therapists. in UK you can generally get one for free, but they are absolutely unsympathetic and horrendous from my 4 year experience with them...


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I've never payed anything for a therapist I believe


----------

